# Hyperflesh Masks



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Never heard of this. They definitely look real.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I saw Bryan Cranston wearing the mask of his own face the other day, although I did not know who had made it... Those things look super realistic


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 21, 2007)

Some of these masks are venturing deep into the uncanny valley.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

The Charlie Sheen one looks plastic and waxy and not quite human...

In other words, _*exactly *_like Charlie Sheen!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

OMG! Super creepy!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow, very lifelike, nice find RCIAG


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

anyone know what the pricing for these are?

read they are latex. but they look like silicone.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

icemanfred said:


> anyone know what the pricing for these are?
> 
> read they are latex. but they look like silicone.


I know the baby is $350.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

boo who? said:


> the charlie sheen one looks plastic and waxy and not quite human...
> 
> In other words, _*exactly *_like charlie sheen!


lol !!!!! :d


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They're not cheap but for some it may be worth it.


----------

